# Green Bullet



## Noxious (20/6/08)

> Description:
> Pedigree A triploid alpha type hop derived from New Zealand variety “Smoothcone” x open pollinated at New Zealand DSIR (now HortResearch) and released in 1972.
> General Description A clean hop with an excellent alpha acid level, yet with an aroma that has enhanced international award winning lagers and pilsner beers. New Zealand Green Bullet, with its unique raisiny character and slight floral note, has been likened to giving a Styrian style flavour to the beer. Green Bullet can be used as a single hop addition in special beers.
> Beer Styles Lagers, Ales, Irish Reds, Micro Bitters, Dry Stouts, Strong Porters
> ...


*MOD: *Post edited by Lord Raja Goomba I, to place hop descriptions at the start of each hop topic. Original member's post below:


Hey all,
Goin to brew a lager with Green Bullet hops, after much searching for them!
I will be using 2 cans of Morgan's Extra Pale Liquid Malt Extract and a morgans lager malt (700ml) can with possibilities of a very small amount of dex or LDME and using Saflager W34/70.
Brew calc says
O.G - 1046
F.G - 1012
5.1%,
doesnt that seem a bit strange to have such a high F.G? Mine usually finish between 1006-1010 and that was for ales so a lager would wanna finish lower?
Also has anyone had any experience with the *green bullet* hops...it doesnt say the A/a% on the packet. I would like to make it similar in IBUs to Steinlager (which im guessing is in the 30's??). I dont know of any other beers that use these hops but judging by the hop character of steinlager I think i will like them alot!
Cheers


----------



## Muggus (21/6/08)

I'm starting to become a big fan of Green Bullet hops.
High AA, around the 14% mark, clean bitterness, but also have really nice flavouring and aromatic properties. 
Used them almost exclusively in a pale ale recently, get particularly citrusy character to it, lemon and bitter orange, almost marmalade-like, slightly grassy too, i've heard it mentioned as 'muscat' like as well. From my experience, it has English-style hop character to it more than anything else.


----------



## Noxious (21/6/08)

Sounds nice!
They smelt very different in the boil, but im curious as to the origins of the name Green Bullet as these hops were unlike any colour of hop I have used before....not green?
Very earthy colour...far from green, or were these hops just past their time?
Hopefully ill have a nice kiwi lager to drink in the summer now if only they can last that long...


----------



## devo (21/6/08)

I would agree with maggus's description. It is yet another quality NZ hop that we have been obviously spoiled with here in OZ.

I did an experimental single hop pale ale recently that I posted the recipe for here


----------



## Stuster (21/6/08)

Noxious said:


> They smelt very different in the boil, but im curious as to the origins of the name Green Bullet as these hops were unlike any colour of hop I have used before....not green?
> Very earthy colour...far from green, or were these hops just past their time?



Sounds like they were a bit older/oxidized, Noxious. No reason why GB shouldn't be the same colour as any other hop and the ones I've used were just like any pellets. So far I've only used them for bittering where they seemed fine.


----------

